# Lost - TV



## sastark (May 13, 2005)

Anyone out there watch ABC's "Lost"? I'm completely hooked and would love to hear other's theories about the "mystery" of the island.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 13, 2005)

I can't get it any more!!! WHAAAA!!! What's been happening and I want to hear theories also.

I think it's a secret, private, experimental island and whoever is controling it is either underground observing or dead and the island is out of control.


----------



## sastark (May 13, 2005)

Colleen - what was the last episode you saw?

I've got all kinds of theories, but I would hate to spoil anything for you.


----------



## Craig (May 13, 2005)

My wife and I watch Lost and Alias every week.

I think they could be in some sort of purgatory-like dimension. They all seem to have troubled pasts that they're working through. Also, I seem to remember Sawyer reading "A Wrinkle in Time" at one point...he was reading it for a reason, and I'm sure it's a clue. Anyway, I am loving watching it develop.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 13, 2005)

the last episode I saw was the kid setting the raft on fire cause he was upset.

you won't spoil anything for me, the tv that picked up 30 is busted and I can't afford to fix it. We only have rabbit ears, no cable or dish. So go ahead and fill me in!

BTW, I noticed the "working through their issues" also...but some of the occurances didn't seem to have anything to do with their issues (the monster that ate someone at the beginning). So I kinda threw the purgatory thing out.


----------



## sastark (May 19, 2005)

Anybody see last nights episode? I think it was the best one yet. I'm really looking forward to next week's finale!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 19, 2005)

I missed it! I Tivo it, but we have two ABC channels. One is blocked out all the time except for the 6pm and 11pm news. The other is on all the time. I accidentally recorded the blocked channel. I was NOT happy. I miised Lost and Alias.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 20, 2005)

And no one is telling me what's happening...


----------



## wsw201 (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> And no one is telling me what's happening...



I guess you don't know what happened to Boone.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 20, 2005)

No.....


----------



## wsw201 (May 20, 2005)

HE'S DEAD!


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (May 20, 2005)

Colleen-

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/episodes/2004-05/21.html

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/episodes/2004-05/22.html

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/episodes/2004-05/23.html

That should take you through Wednesday's episode...


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 20, 2005)

ty


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Erin!


----------



## Augusta (May 20, 2005)

For those of us with no tv, how about a quick synopsis. I get dvds of shows that turn out to be decent. Is it in its first year? What is it about?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 20, 2005)

First Year, plane crash on a deserted island where a bunch of weird stuff happens...starting with the parapelegic guy walking (though he doesn't make it known that he couldn't walk before. The mystery is, WHAT IS UP WITH THIS ISLAND?!


----------



## sastark (May 20, 2005)

Augusta - I'll do my best to give a quick summary (and I promise not to give anything away). First, yes it is in its first year. It is excellent. Having said that....

The set up is: A plane departs Sydney, Australia bound for Los Angeles. Some where between those two places, it breaks up in mid-air. Part(s) of the plane crash on a tropical island. There are survivors. They are now stranded on this island. Then, how do I say this, things happen on the island that, well, that aren't "normal".

I won't say anymore about the plot. I will say that the character development is wonderful. I really find myself caring about what happens to these people, and I never know when something will happen. The show keeps you guessing. The first season (this season) is due out on DVD in September. Rent it if you want. I'm planning on buying it. This is the best TV show I've seen in years.

Oh- and has anyone else noticed the Christian element in several of the episodes? I'm not saying they are all believers, but the writers do not seem to be bashful about the fact that there are at least some Christians among the survivors.


----------



## Augusta (May 20, 2005)

Sound like X-files meets Survivor but it's not reality tv. Cool.  I enjoy sci-fi type stuff. Much better than melodrama.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 21, 2005)

Pretty much (x-files meets survivor)


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 15, 2005)

*Lost is an interesting show*

Ok I just finished watching the season, and yeah...I'm hooked. That's my tv watchin for awhile! 

The season finale really leaves you hanging.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok so I got this series on Netfix and we are down to the last disc with the last 4 episodes. I have noticed several things that I think are clues. Tell me what you think. 

- the spanish comic book has an island in it, a polar bear, and an alien being shocked on the bed like Sayid was. 

- the chinese letters are everywhere. On Claire's shirt, Jack's tattoo, Hurley was wearing one on a necklace. That's all I can remember right now.

-Jack's tattoo is interesting in other ways I am going see if there is a better view of it now that I think it is significant. 

-Sawyer is reading "A Wrinkle in Time" I think this may mean that people don't hear the broadcasts because the whole island could be outside of time. In the picture in the comic book the island is sitting on top of a force field or something. 

-The compass that Locke gives to Sayid is off by a couple of degrees. This could be something to do with the time thing. Maybe the island is vortex of weird activity of several different sorts. 

-The sickness that the french lady (Delenn ) talks about. I think it might be that the visions and stuff eventually make you mad and that is what she is calling the sickness. Remember she killed them because of the sickness. It could have been self-defense. The visions I think come from something growing that Locke made the paste out of. The visions aren't as strong for people with out the paste but enough time on the island might have the same effect. 

Anyway this is what I have observed. I want to hear what you guys think. I am going to watch the first two on the last disc tonight. Exodus 1 and 2 are the last two episodes so try not to give that away yet.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Anyone out there watch ABC's "Lost"? I'm completely hooked and would love to hear other's theories about the "mystery" of the island.



No -- so called reality shows are for women and the easily amused.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 29, 2005)

Or for those of us that rack our brains and need some down time with easy, adventuresome amusement.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 29, 2005)

*Season Premier*

When the little boy was dripping wet in the forest & was whispering to the girl...


What we heard:

What is sounds like in reverse:


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 29, 2005)

the first link doesn't work.

(press the button???)


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> the first link doesn't work.
> 
> (press the button???)



The first link worked last week, not sure what's up with it now. In reverse it says "Don't press the button"¦the button's bad."

When Jack goes into the hatch, he finds a button that says "Execute." It's bad.


----------



## Craig (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by sastark_
> ...


Wow...I didn't realize this was real! I think I'll vacation on this island and brush my teeth with the paste.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 29, 2005)

I heard something about ...press the button...the button's bad. I didn't make out the "don't". Guess I would've been in trouble. Guess it sounded like gibberish "forward", right?

I missed the episode due to church last night. Can you fill me in so far on the new season?


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I heard something about ...press the button...the button's bad. I didn't make out the "don't". Guess I would've been in trouble. Guess it sounded like gibberish "forward", right?
> 
> I missed the episode due to church last night. Can you fill me in so far on the new season?



Check out the recaps done by ABC for this season.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, so Desmond seems to have some sort of "ability" and may be placed on the island because of it. Walt seems to have some kind of ability as well. Now how that ties together..I have no idea.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by sastark_
> ...



It is NOT a reality show. I do not watch reality shows. This is a well-written, well-acted muti-faceted mystery/thriller/sci-fi show. My husband, who loathes anything that is not intellectually stimulating or very well-acted, likes this show.


Don't know what happened to my signature in this post. 

[Edited on 10-4-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok, so far this season is great. It keeps me wondering "What's going on??" the entire time.

Press the button!!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 6, 2005)

Stop pressing the button!


----------

